

Hoaxer confesses to IE users are dunderheads prank - injekt
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2099307/hoaxer-confesses-users-dunderheads-prank

======
ColinWright
Same story, much discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2840626>

Documenting the re-submissions: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2840900>

